

Scoble: Filepicker.io helps you offer great cloud-handling features - ananddass
https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/g2wN1fQqXHH

======
jarin
I just integrated Filepicker.io with a client site
(<http://SetForMarriage.com>), and it works amazingly well. Choosing pictures
from Facebook/Dropbox is great for mobile users, and uploading via webcam is
awesome for people who don't know how to get their photos onto their computer
(a pretty good number of older dating site users).

------
moe
Completely offtopic, but does anyone else find these google-plus "blogs"
atrocious, design-wise?

The content _drowns_ in clutter, not even the readability plugin works... I
wince in disgust every time I run into one of these abominations.

~~~
ananddass
The UX needs work for sure..but think its better than longer blogs and
Facebook stories. The interesting thing is that since it doesnt have ads on it
now it feels clutter free. Not sure how that will change once Google decides
to monetize G+. Right now they are in "establish the platform" phase and that
is bound to change.

------
liyanchang
Man. Mentioning Heroku while in the Rackspace offices. Awkward :D

~~~
brettcvz
Yeah... my bad. Definitely thought he was going to cut that out

